# New Mini Nubian Bucklings



## LilQtBear (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I Have had a Mini Nubian Doe from great milk lines, she is 3.5 Gen. I have had her for couple years, bought her as a yearling possibly bred, well hadn't had any luck getting her bred. Well this fall I had a nigerian buck on the property for my ND does, those girls all had babys by end of NOV. Well my Mini Nubian (Rosey) turned 3yrs yesterday and surprised us by going into labor and having 2 little bucklings! So cute. The lighter colored one had very nice ear set! Both super cute with there floppy ears!


----------



## Gertie (Sep 2, 2012)

Congratulations! Now those babies are just the sweetest!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Very sweet!


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

So cute, I declare you all with the mini's and ND's are gonna make me wanna change my plans


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aw so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Super cute,thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

dlnicholson126 said:


> So cute, I declare you all with the mini's and ND's are gonna make me wanna change my plans


Come to the dark side ... we have adorable, tiny babies! :laugh:


----------

